# Breeder in NY



## GSD4242 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am looking for a reliable breeder who would have a standard/short coat purebred GSD puppy. Does anyone have any recommendations? I could also travel outside NY into CT or NJ. Thank You


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you are on FB check out these


https://www.facebook.com/groups/280366832052632/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

What are you looking to do with the dog (are you intending to do any sort of sport)? What kind of activity level does your lifestyle entail? What do you want in terms of personality/temperament? Do you have a preference in terms of lines?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

answer those questions and it will narrow down your search.


----------



## GSD4242 (Oct 1, 2014)

The dog will only be a pet, not for show or sport. Most days I work from home so it will be rare that the dog will be alone for long from day to day. I have a large backyard and there's a dog park down the block, so I plan on keeping the dog decently physically active every day. 

As far as temperament, ideally I would like a dog who is calm and good with people, but also likes to be physically active when it's time to go out and play for the day.

I've spoken to a few "backyard breeders",but with no paperwork on their bloodline I would have to go on their word as far as past health history on the dame and sire. There also doesn't seem to be a guarantee on the puppies health besides a simple checkup done at the vet on the pups.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in NY and got my pup from KY...so I'm not much help!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If your willing to travel to MA, I recommend ryanhaus , eric grasso in CT down towards NY, von hena c in NH , not sure who is in NY sorry.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a nice,friendly,healthy boy from Von Den Brookfields in Western,Ma. Black and tan/red. He's 10 months and about 82 pounds. No issues.VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home


----------

